# Knowing what to emerge to met dependencies!

## Proksima

My initial problem was to make my Canon MX870 work on Gentoo...

After a lot of research, I found that the best way (at least I think it is the best way) is to emerge rpm and install the .rpm drivers from Canon's Asia website.

The problem is that RPM does not know of the softwares on my system, therefore it do not work and complain about dependencies.

I took care of that by doing:

```
rpm --nodeps -Uvh *.rpm
```

Which installed both the *common*.rpm and cnji*.rpm packages from the site.

After that I do see the driver in Cups and I am able to configure my printer normally.

However, it does not print. Therefore, I suppose that I lack some dependencies. Here is the list of dependencies given by RPM:

error: Failed dependencies:

	/bin/sh is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	cups is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6 is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libcups.so.2 is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2 is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libpopt.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	libpthread.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	popt is needed by cnijfilter-common-3.30-1.i386

	/bin/sh is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	cups is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	gtk2 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libatk-1.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.1) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3.2) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libcups.so.2 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libglib-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libgmodule-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libgobject-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libm.so.6 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpango-1.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpangox-1.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpng is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpng12.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpopt.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpthread.so.0 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libtiff is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libtiff.so.3 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libxml2 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	libxml2.so.2 is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

	popt is needed by cnijfilter-mx870series-3.30-1.i386

My question is, how can I know what to emerge exactly to met each dependencies (I've already installed a lot of stuff without any luck) or is it a better way to install the driver of my printer.

On the official site there are only RPM or DEB packages...

Thanks in advance to those who will take the time to help me!

----------

## cwr

I managed  to get an elderly Canon printer connected by unpacking RPMs and putting things

where I thought they ought to be, so it can be done.  "Doesn't work" is a bit vague, though;

can you print  a test page from CUPS, or from the desktop (eg: Gnome Administration),

or from an editor, or not at all?

Finding out which one of those breaks might get you further forward.

Will

----------

## Proksima

Sorry for being vague.

When I'm saying it does not work, I mean that when I try either to print a test page in cups, print something in firefox or just a text file I've made with nano, cups receive the jobs and is showing it.

However, the status is automatically "stopped" and nothing prints at all.

I'm using Gentoo with OpenBox, so Cups test page is the only test printer I can think of.

Damien

----------

